# JMStudio lässt sich nicht starten



## NetPerformance (7. März 2006)

Hallo 

Sobald ich *jmstudio* starte, erhalte ich die folgende Ausgabe:

```
./jmstudio
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at sun.awt.X11.XMenuPeer.repaintMenuItem(XMenuPeer.java:363)
        at sun.awt.X11.XMenuItemPeer.setEnabled(XMenuItemPeer.java:71)
        at sun.awt.X11.XMenuItemPeer.disable(XMenuItemPeer.java:93)
        at java.awt.MenuItem.disable(MenuItem.java:280)
        at java.awt.MenuItem.enable(MenuItem.java:267)
        at java.awt.MenuItem.setEnabled(MenuItem.java:242)
        at JMStudio.updateMenu(JMStudio.java:1274)
        at JMStudio.<init>(JMStudio.java:119)
        at JMStudio.createNewFrame(JMStudio.java:1412)
        at JMStudio.main(JMStudio.java:1401)
```

Java Version 

```
java version "1.5.0_06"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
```

Betriebssystem Ubuntu/Linux

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Gruß und Dank im Vorraus
Aaron



Nachtrag: 

Wenn ich eine *.avi starten möchte, erhalte ich die unten aufgeführe Fehlermeldung.
*.avi und Quelltext sind 100% in ordnung.


```
Could not load library jmutil native module
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: JMFSecurityManager: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jmutil in java.library.path
	at com.sun.media.JMFSecurityManager.loadLibrary(JMFSecurityManager.java:206)
	at com.sun.media.util.WindowUtil.<clinit>(WindowUtil.java:48)
	at com.sun.media.renderer.video.XLibRenderer.<clinit>(XLibRenderer.java:23)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:164)
	at com.sun.media.BasicPlugIn.getClassForName(BasicPlugIn.java:271)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.createPlugIn(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:807)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.getPlugInNode(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:647)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.verifyTargetPlugins(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:416)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.findTarget(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:387)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.doBuildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:220)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.buildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:168)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.buildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:84)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine$PlayerTControl.buildTrack(PlaybackEngine.java:2102)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine.doRealize1(PlaybackEngine.java:326)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine.doRealize(PlaybackEngine.java:300)
	at com.sun.media.RealizeWorkThread.process(BasicController.java:1400)
	at com.sun.media.StateTransitionWorkThread.run(BasicController.java:1339)
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: JMFSecurityManager: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jmutil in java.library.path
	at com.sun.media.JMFSecurityManager.loadLibrary(JMFSecurityManager.java:206)
	at com.sun.media.renderer.video.XLibRenderer.<init>(XLibRenderer.java:60)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.java:27)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Constructor.java:494)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Class.java:350)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:303)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.createPlugIn(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:808)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.getPlugInNode(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:647)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.verifyTargetPlugins(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:416)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.findTarget(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:387)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.doBuildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:220)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.buildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:168)
	at com.sun.media.SimpleGraphBuilder.buildGraph(SimpleGraphBuilder.java:84)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine$PlayerTControl.buildTrack(PlaybackEngine.java:2102)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine.doRealize1(PlaybackEngine.java:326)
	at com.sun.media.PlaybackEngine.doRealize(PlaybackEngine.java:300)
	at com.sun.media.RealizeWorkThread.process(BasicController.java:1400)
	at com.sun.media.StateTransitionWorkThread.run(BasicController.java:1339)
  Unable to handle format: MJPG, 320x240, FrameRate=10.0, Length=230400 0 extra bytes
```

Die externen jar´s habe ich eingebunden.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. März 2006)

Hallo!

Du musst die entsprechende jmutil.dll noch ins Windows\System32 Verzeichnis kopieren...

Gruss Tom


----------



## NetPerformance (8. März 2006)

Betriebssystem Linux/Ubuntu
Damit jmutil erkannt wird, habe ich ein s-Link von /JMF-2.1.1e/lib/libjmutil.so nach /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/lib/ gelegt. Hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. März 2006)

Hallo!

Du musst den Pfad zu der entsprechenden SO Datei in den LD_LIBRARY_PATH aufnehmen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## NetPerformance (8. März 2006)

Hu.. 

Thx..  habs zum laufen bekommen: 


```
# JMF Einstellungen
JMF_HOME=/opt/jmf/JMF-2.1.1e
export JMF_HOME

CLASSPATH=$JMF_HOME/lib/jmf.jar:.:${CLASSPATH}
export CLASSPATH

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$JMF_HOME/lib:${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
```

Gruß
Aaron


----------

